# Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung



## _chiller_ (6. Januar 2014)

*Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Huhu,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit bemerkt das mein 2 Jahre altes Notebook in Spielen immer langsamer wird. Grund dafür waren Hitzeprobleme, hier der entsprechende Thread dazu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/312733-hw-monitor-fuer-cpu-takt-gesucht.html

Nun bin ich der Sache mal auf den Grund gegangen und gebe gleichzeitig eine Anleitung für die Leute die die selben Probleme haben wie ich. 

Erstmal ein Überblick über meine Hardware:
Acer 5749 15,6" | Intel Core i3-2330 | 4GB DDR3 | Intel HD3000 | Samsung 840 250GB
Das Teil ist jetzt etwas älter als 2 Jahre und damit aus der Garantiezeit raus. Entsprechend habe ich auch wenig Berührungsängste beim Aufschrauben. Hierbei eine Warnung:
*Bevor ihr an euren Notebooks rum schraubt, vergewissert euch noch einmal über die Garantiebestimmungen des Herstellers, denn eventuell geht diese verloren!*

Hier einmal die Werte vor dem Eingriff:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon nach einer knappen Minute liegt die Temperatur der CPU bei über 80Grad und der Takt wird gedrosselt. Ich habe das Programm nicht weiter laufen lassen, aber ich denke man erkennt mein Problem.

Also schnell alle Stecker abgezogen und den Akku entfernt, so präsentiert sich mein Notebook von unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Notebook hat keine Serviceklappen, daher muss ich die gesamte Unterseite entfernen. Entsprechend muss ich ca. 20 Schrauben entfernen und dann an einer Ecke vorsichtig die Abdeckung anheben. Mit ein paar Schlitz-Schraubenzieher ploppt dann eine Ecke nach der anderen ab. Nervig sind besonders die Anschlüsse für den Sound da diese mit dem Plastik ummantelt sind und aus dem Notebook heraus ragen. Daher sollte man sich diese Ecken immer für den Schluss aufheben (und beim späteren Zusammenbau auch genau da wieder anfangen!).

Es empfiehlt sich bei den kleinen Schrauben auch einen kleineren Schraubenzieher zu verwenden, die großen sind zu ungenau und zerstören die Schraubenköpfe nur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So präsentiert sich dann das Innere meines Notebooks:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links liegen die Laufwerke und zwei USB-Anschlüsse, unten der Arbeitsspeicher, rechts das Wlan-Modul und zahlreiche Anschlüsse, oben würde dann der Akku sitzen.
Wie man sehen kann, ist die Northbridge(das Teil links neben der CPU) unter einer Metallabdeckung versteckt. Darunter sitzt ein Wärmeleitpad, mangels Ersatz habe ich dort auch nichts weiter angerührt. In der Mitte sitzt die CPU(inklusive HD3000-Grafikchip). Die Abwärme wird von einer langen Heatpipe nach rechts zu ein paar Kühllamellen geführt auf die ein kleiner Lüfter pustet. Sieht alles nicht überragend aus, immerhin müssen 25W Abwärme entsorgt werden.

Hier nochmal die Kühllösung im Detail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also entfernte ich die drei Schrauben der CPU-Kühlung und genau eine Schraube mit der der gesamte Kühlapparat rechts gehalten wurde. Vorher musste ich noch das Kabelgewirr entfernen, was aber mit etwas Vorsicht machbar ist(Den Lüfteranschluss nicht vergessen!).
So sieht die Kühlvorrichtung dann von unten aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man an der Wärmeleitpaste schon sehen kann, hat Acer im dem Punkt mal völlig übertrieben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hätte auch für 2 CPUs gereicht ^^ Man sieht auch das der CPU-Kühler nicht richtig auf der CPU saß, links ist kaum noch Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU während rechts die Paste schon eingetrocknet ist. So habe ich auch den Kühler nicht mehr vollständig von dem hartnäckigen Zeug entfernen können, auch Glasreiniger und Alkohol halfen nichts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts im Bild sieht man die Notiz eines Acer-Mitarbeiters, "i3" soll das wohl heißen, die selbe Notiz steht auch auf der Heatpipe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man weiter oben schon sehen konnte, hatte sich im Kühler massig Staub gesammelt. Das bewahrheitete sich als ich die Kühlrippen umklappte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei hab ich den Kühler vor einer Woche schon gut entstauben können als ich mal von außen durchpustete und die Wollmäuse nur so flogen 

Auch die CPU muss gereinigt werden bevor man neue Wärmeleitpaste aufträgt. Wärmeleitpaste trocknet gerne mal ein und klebt dann fest, diese Rückstände kann man wunderbar mit Wattestäbchen(die, die man nicht in die Ohren stecken soll!  ) beseitigen. Die Oberfläche des CPU-Kerns (auch "Die" genannt) reinigt man am besten mit einem Taschentuch, dazu faltet ihr das Taschentuch einmal in der Mitte sodass ihr eine relativ feste Ecke bekommt und streicht dann vorsichtig über die Oberfläche. So sollte das Ergebnis dann aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es blieben ein paar harte Reste übrig, aber ich wollte dem nackten Kern jetzt auch nicht mit Glasreiniger oder Alkohol auf die Pelle rücken. Das muss so reichen ^^ Man sieht auch schön wie sich meine Digicam im Die spiegelt, so muss es sein.

Wer immer schon mal wissen wollte wie eine Sockel 988-CPU von unten aussieht, bitte schön, das hab ich mir nicht nehmen lassen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim auftragen der neuen Wärmeleitpaste habe ich bemerkt wie rutschig so eine Die ist. Ich benutzte die MX-2 von Arctic Cooling die eigentlich recht flüssig ist, aber trotzdem blieb diese nicht an der CPU haften als ich sie mit einem Taschentuch verteilen wollte. Ich habe sie dann grob mit dem Ende der Spritze verteilt, das sieht zwar nicht so schön aus, reicht aber auch 

Schnell noch das Notebook zu geschraubt und einen Test gestartet. Das Ergebnis ist überwältigend, hier der Screenshot nach einer Minute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperaturen liegen über 15Grad unter dem alten Wert und die CPU läuft mit vollem Takt!

Nach 10 Minuten pendelten sich die Werte dann bei knapp 72Grad ein. Der Lüfter dreht nun auch deutlich langsamer als vorher, das kommt der Geräuschkulisse zu Gute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit:*
Insgesamt hat sich die Pflege voll und ganz gelohnt, die Werte bestätigen das. Ich empfehle jedem nach ein paar Jahren mal das geliebte Notebook zu entstauben und frische Wärmeleitpaste aufzutragen, wer einen PC zusammenschrauben kann bekommt auch das hin, auch wenn es etwas kniffliger ist 


Trotzdem finde ich, das das noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sein sollte, ich erkenne nämlich noch Verbesserungspotential an der Kühlung, denn knapp 72Grad sind immer noch ein hoher Wert.

So sieht mein Notebook in der Gesamtübersicht aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühlschlitze der Abdeckung sind nur zur Zierde da und haben keinen Nutzen, daher muss der Lüfter die "Frischluft" vom inneren des Notebooks ansaugen und hat zur Abdeckung nur ein paar Millimeter Platz. Ob es wohl etwas bringen würde wenn ich in die Abdeckung ein paar Löcher bohre damit der Lüfter seine Frischluft von außen bekommt?

Desweiteren finde ich die Kühllösung im Inneren nicht optimal. Unter der Heatpipe sind noch ein paar Millimeter Platz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell könnte man sehr flache Kühlkörper mit Wärmeleitkleber dort befestigen und damit die Kühlung wesentlich verbessern. Ich finde nur nirgends einen Shop der sowas im Angebot hat 

Was haltet ihr von den Vorschlägen?

Grüße


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Platzhalter für weitere Bilder.


----------



## type_o (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Gefällt mir gut!  
Du könntest ja noch mal versuchen, die Kühlergrundplatte(die auf der CPU) mit so kleinen Kühlerbausteinen zu bekleben und dazu noch extra Lüftungslöscher in den Gehäuseboden machen! 
Hat bei mir, ohne WLP-Wechsel 3° ausgemacht.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Wunderbar, sowas habe ich gesucht!  Ich gehe mal davon aus das in dieser Tube Wärmeleitkleber ist, oder?


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Schöne arbeit , mal wieder ein Fall von schlampiger Arbeit seitens Acer beim zusammenbau des Laptops, die Fehler bleiben dann nach ein paar Jahren beim Kunden hängen .


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Ob da wirklich Wärmeleitkleber bei is, kann ich nicht sagen! 
Früher gab es aber ein größeres Angebot von solchen Kühlbausteinen! Auch bei Caseking!  
Vllt bieten noch andere Händler sowas von Arctic z.B. an?


----------



## arti.86 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

die hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - passive Kühler
die von watercool sind die flachsten. müstest den platz an der headpipe ausmessen.. 
klebepads müsstest du extra kaufen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wärmeleitpad


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Danke für die links, die flachen Kühlkörper sehen vielversprechend aus  Bestellt wurde
1 x Alphacool Wärmeleitklebepad doppelseitig 100x100x0,5mm
2 x Watercool Passiv Kühler für VGA RAM 10 Stück

Lieber zu viel als zu wenig


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Zur Not kann man ja auch mit nem Drehmel oder einer Feile die Höhe der Kühler manuell bestimmen! 
Es hilft aber wirklich, wenn man auch für genug Frischluft im Case sorgt! 
Ich habe bei meinem alten Schläptop, mit ner Lochkreissäge unter dam Lüfter für eine ausreichende Öffnung gesorgt!  
Mit Staubfilter natürlich!


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Hm ich hab bei meinem alten Laptop einfach eine Bohrmaschine genommen, mit einem kleinen Aufsatz (3-4mm Durchmesser vielleicht) ein paar Löcher in die Hülle gebohrt und dann noch etwas glatt geschliffen. Sah nicht toll aus, aber wer guckt schon unters Notebook? 
In dem Falle könnte ich die Idee von PCGH bezüglich des Lufttunnels für Grafikkarten etwas weiter ausführen. Ich könnte einen Lufttunnel bauen der den Lüfter die Luft direkt von außen ansaugen lässt und nicht noch die Hälfte vom Innenraum wie es ohne Tunnel der Fall sein dürfte. Hier wäre ich auf die unterschiedlichen Temperaturwerte gespannt, sprich ob sich das überhaupt lohnt.
Mangels Bohrmaschine muss dieses Unterfangen allerdings bis Anfang Februar warten ^^


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Das wäre aber mMn., schon zu viel gemacht(Lüftertunel). 
Du solltest erstmal austesten, was die kleinen Kühlkörper in Verbindung mit min 6mm Luftlöchern bringen! 
UND, Staubfilter nich vergessen! 
Werd morgen mal ein paar Pic's von meinem Läpi posten, zum Vergleich. 
Ach, is ja schon heute. 
Also, gN8!


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Ein Versuch wäre es wert mit dem Lüftertunnel, die sonstigen Bauteile die dann nicht mehr in den Genuss des Airflows kommen, sollten mit den kleinen Kühlkörperchen trotzdem noch ausreichend gekühlt sein.
Bezüglich Staubfilter muss ich mir mal was überlegen, wie hast du das Problem gelöst?
Und gn8, ich sollte auch mal ins Bett kriechen ^^


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Staubfilter hab ich von meinem alten CM 690 II genommen und auf Größe geschnitten. 
Wenn bei mir die 'neue CPU' einzieht, wird auch ein ordentliches WL-Pad verwendet! 
Kühlkörper kommen von alten Chipsatzkühlern! 
Die Löscher um den CPU-Sockel werden auch noch vergrößert. Weiterhin werde ich die 'Gummifüße' durch dickere ersetzen, damit mehr Frischluft unter das Läpi kommt!


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Der Staubfilter scheint bei dir aus Metall zu bestehen und nicht aus dem Schaumstoffzeugs, oder? Mein Gehäuse kommt bald weg, dort besteht fast die gesamte Front aus diesem Mesh-Gittern, da könnte ich mir ja was zurechtschneiden. Wie hast du das Teil befestigt, mit Kleber?

Meine Lösung sah bisher ungefähr so aus wie deine Löcher unten links ^^


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Der Filter ist aus Plastik! 
Befestigt habe ich es ganz einfach: 
-einen sehr kleinen Schraubendreher genommen, diesen in einer Kerzenflamme erhitzt und dann, 
-das Kunststoff des Gehäuses mit dem des Filter's verschmolzen.  
Man kann sicher auch Kunststoffkleber, oder eine Heißklebepistole benutzen. 
Mein Motto lautet: je größer die Löcher, desto mehr luft kommt ran!  
Deshalb werde ich um den Sockel auch nochmal alle Löcher vergrößer'n!


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Interessante Herangehensweise, mal schauen wie ich das Ganze befestige wenn es soweit ist. Morgen kommen dann die kleinen Kühlkörper an, mal schauen was das bringt.


----------



## type_o (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Klebe die um den Sockel usw.! 
Das bringt etwas an Temp!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Sehr nice , wie sieht es aus mit einem i5 ? würde auch bisschen Leistung bringen , und schärfere Rams & schnellere ?


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Naja in Spielen limitiert fast immer die HD3000 und der HM65-Chipsatz unterstützt nur Intel Core 2XXX CPUs. Nen Core i5-2540m würde mich 250Euro kosten ohne viel Mehrwert :/

Meine CPU unterstützt maximal DDR3-1333 Ram, aktuell scheinen wohl 1066er verbaut zu sein. Würde die GPU nennenswert vom schnelleren Ram profitieren?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Ich denke , mit schärferen Latenzen&1333er bzw. 1600er sollte im extremstfall 5-10FPS je nach Spiel drinnen sein  Mein Netbook hat von 1,6 auf 2,1 Ghz einen richtigen "schub" ohne SSD bekommen , der rennt richtig gut. Vlt. kannst ja peer ClockGen oder SETFSB bissle OCen 

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Wenn das beim Core i3 so einfach möglich wäre, dann gerne, nur leider kann man die Teile erst ab dem i7 übertakten. Ich hab in der Vergangenheit nämlich mal versucht das Teil zu undervolten, nur kein Programm lies sich zu einer Zusammenarbeit überreden  Im Bios lässt sich höchstens noch die Uhrzeit einstellen, dort komme ich auch nicht weiter ^^


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

So die Kühlkörper sind heute angekommen! 

Die Teile sind ja wirklich winzig, auf dem Produktbild sahen die so groß aus  Ich hab mal ein 2Cent-Stück daneben gelegt damit man sich ungefähr vorstellen kann was das für gewaltige Ausmaße sind 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das große Klebepad hätts übrigens nicht gebraucht, bei den Kühlern lagen schon Klebepads bei. Ich probiere trotzdem mal beide Pads aus, mal schauen welches besser hält.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aquatuning hat übrigens eine kleine Überraschung mitgeschickt, die wissen wie man Kunden glücklich macht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, Notebook auf und eine erste Anlegeprobe. Leider liegt die Heatpipe sehr hoch, daher kann ich nur wenige Kühlkörper dort befestigen. Auch auf der Unterseite geht dies nur zum Teil, da dort ein paar Bauteile im Weg stehen. Trotzdem konnte ich so einige Kühlkörper unterbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der Menge der kleinen Kühler habe ich auch die NB und einen weiteren Chip mit Kühlkörpern versehen. Schaden kanns nicht ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zu den Klebepads. Die mitgelieferten Pads sind etwas kleiner als die Unterseite der Kühlkörper und etwas schmaler als das große Klebepad. Beim großen Klebepad habe ich eine Schablone aufgezeichnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausschneiden lassen sich die Pads wirklich sehr gut, auch dünne Ränder fransen nicht aus. So sieht dann ein Kühlkörper mit meinem Pad aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist gar nicht einfach die Pads passgenau auf die kleinen Teile zu bekommen, mein erster Versuch sah dann so aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war überrascht wie gut die Teile kleben, ich konnte das gesamte Notebook an dem kleinen Kühlkörper anheben ohne das dieser ab ging, wow!

So sehen dann die mitgelieferten Pads aus, diese ließen sich deutlich besser befestigen, daher habe ich die restlichen Kühlkörper mit diesen Pads versehen. Die Klebekraft ist übrigens genau so gut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Anbringen ging relativ fix, die Kühlkörper unter der Heatpipe waren aber etwas knifflig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Zuschrauben des Notebooks habe ich bemerkt das die Kühlkörper etwas überstehen. Egal, der Deckel passte trotzdem drauf und gelöst hat sich durch die Aktion auch kein Kühlkörper.

Mal schauen was es gebracht hat. HWInfo 64 aufgemacht und Coredamage angemacht. Nach einer Minute sieht das Ergebnis so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Werte liegen 3-6Grad unter den alten Werten, nicht schlecht!

Nach 10 Minuten haben sich die Temperaturen eingependelt. Das Ergebnis sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ergebnis fällt etwas enttäuschend aus, nur 1-2Grad liegen die Werte unter dem alten Test. 

*Hat es sich gelohnt?*
Es hat etwas gebracht, aber das Ergebnis fällt angesichts der 19Euro Wareneinsatz für die Kühlkörper und das Pad bei mir etwas mau aus. Bei Notebooks die eine günstigere Aufteilung der Heatpipe haben, würde das Ergebnis sicherlich besser ausfallen da man viel mehr Bausteine einsetzen kann. So habe ich von den 19Euro vielleicht 5Euro Wareneinsatz sinnvoll anwenden können. Insgesamt kann man also sagen das es sich gelohnt hat, man sollte aber vorher ausmessen bevor man wild drauflos kauft


----------



## type_o (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Du kannst aber noch die Kühlkörper per Drehmel oder Handsäge bearbeiten, so das noch welche zwischen Headpipe und CPU-Kühler passen! Den Platz hast Du noch nicht verwendet!


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Könnte ich, nur hab ich hier leider nicht das Werkzeug dazu. Das mach ich dann zusammen mit dem Löcher bohren Anfang Februar


----------



## type_o (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Was brauch man da für Werkzeug? 
Eine Eisensäge und ne Feile! 
Aber das machst Du schon! 
Welche WLP nimmst Du? Ich meine > WL-Pad's<!


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Jop und beides habe ich nicht hier in meiner Studentenbude. Anfang Februar fahre ich zu meinen Eltern, die haben nen Werkzeugkeller wo sich sowas finden lassen sollte 

WLPs habe ich jetzt die genommen die bei den Kühlkörpern dabei lagen, die waren ein wenig dünner als die von Aquatuning.


----------



## type_o (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Ich werde DIESE WL-Pad's benutzen! Habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

joa, die waren jetzt nur mehr als doppelt so teuer wie meine und das wars mir für mein kleines Notebook nicht wert ^^ Ich denke die Wärmeaufnahme der kleinen Kühlkörper dürfte eh begrenzt sein, egal ob ich ein mäßiges oder ein extrem gutes WLP verwende.


----------



## type_o (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Manchmal sind es aber gerade die paar Grad Unterschied!  
Je kühler, desto besser!  
Kannst ja dazu auch mal HIER lesen, wenn Du es noch nicht kennst!


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

ui, er hat ja so ziemlich alles gemacht was ging. Scheinbar war bei ihm ja mehr Platz über der Heatpipe als bei mir, ich konnte ja nur relativ wenig mit Kühlkörpern bekleben. Bei mir würde sich ein CPU-Update allerdings nicht lohnen da ich auf die Onboardgrafik angewiesen bin die bei allen CPUs gleich ist. Und der HM65 Chipsatz kann leider nur CPUs der 2000er Serie aufnehmen, weswegen sich der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nicht großartig bemerkbar machen dürfte 

Was ich allerdings vor habe ist neues Ram einzubauen. Die APUs von AMD profitieren ja extrem vom schnelleren Ram, das dürfte bei den Intel-GPUs ja genau so sein. Aktuell hab ich DDR3-1066er Ram verbaut, das Mainboard kann allerdings auch 1333er aufnehmen. 4GB reichen eigentlich für die Leistungsklasse, daher bin ich auf dieses Kit scharf:
G.Skill SO-DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-28 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBSQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die dürften dann ja DDR3-1333 mit CL7 laufen was eine deutliche Steigerung sein sollte. Mal gucken was in diesem Monat noch an Budget übrig ist


----------



## type_o (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Ob das mit dem Ram so klappt, kann und will ich jetzt nich sagen! 
AMD's APU's profitieren von schnellerem RAM, aber ob das auch für Intel spricht, ich weis ja nicht! 
Aber für die allgemeine Performance sollte es schon gut sein! Ob Du die Timing's dann noch so runterstellen kannst, entzieht sich leider komplett meiner Kentniss!
Ich besitze nur ein noch älteres Acer 5315!


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Naja die Timings stellen sich eigentlich automatisch ein, durch die verschiedenen XMP-Profile des Rams. Ob das Mainboard diese Profile dann auch richtig erkennt ist eine andere Sache, aber selbst wenn das Ram dann mit CL9 laufen sollte, ist das immer noch eine Verbesserung. Wir werden ja an Benchmarks sehen ob es etwas gebracht hat ^^


----------



## type_o (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Benchmarks bringen aber im Altag nix!  
Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls: gutes Tempo, wenn Du so aufrüstest!  
Ich bleib hier auf alle Fälle daran, werde auch von meinen bescheidenen Ergebnissen posten!


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Da soll nochmal jemand sagen, das ein wenig Staub nicht viel ausmacht, wenn es bei solch einem ehr langsamen Officenotebook schon satte 20°C sind, und das obwohl die Heatpipelamellen noch zu 60-70% offen waren 

Ich reinige meine Notebooks übrigens immer alle 12 Monate... 

Anbei noch ein, für dich vielleicht interessantes, Bild von einem MSI GX740, wo eine HD5870M gegen eine bei weitem schnellere HD7970M getauscht wurde (auswechselbare MXM 3.0 Typ B Grafikkarte). Der Kühlkörper wurde ein wenig modifiziert. Das gleiche trifft auch auf den Chipsatz zu. Die kleinen Kupferbausteine bekommst du z.B. Ebay für recht wenig Geld: 

4 Stück VGA-RAM Kühler I Cooler 13x13MM
20 Stück VGA-RAM Kühler I Cooler 13x13MM

4 Stück VGA-RAM Kühler I Cooler 22x8MM
20 Stück VGA-RAM Kühler I Cooler 22x8MM

Schöner Thread ! Weiter so !


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Das ist natürlich das Glück wenn man ein Notebook hat das fürs Gaming ausgelegt ist, damit kann man entsprechend mehr anstellen. Mal schauen wann es bei meinem Notebook weiter geht, als nächstes dürfte schnelleres Ram auf dem Programm stehen.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten 

Heute habe ich die Staubfilter in meinem Notebook entfernt. Noch einmal der Überblick von der Unterseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde die Abstände zwischen den Gittern auch so schon klein genug, da muss nicht noch mit Staubfiltern das letzte bisschen Frischluft abgedreht werden. Desweiteren habe ich nun auch Löcher gebohrt damit der Lüfter direkte Frischluft von außen bekommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war gespannt was es gebracht hat, also hab ich einmal Coredamage gestartet:

Das waren die Werte bevor ich die Löcher gebohrt habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Werte mit den Löchern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat sich also genau nichts getan. Etwas enttäuscht habe ich dann das Notebook aufgeschraubt und nach den Ursachen gesucht, dabei fiel mir beim letzten mal auf, das der Lüfter von beiden Seiten Luft zieht. Wenn man auf das Innenleben schaut und den Kühlapparat abbaut, sieht die Unterseite so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzerhand habe ich diese Öffnung einfach mit etwas Klebeband luftdicht verschlossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dieser Aktion habe ich dann auch die restlichen Staubfilter aus dem Notebook entfernt, so wie eingangs erwähnt.
Mal schauen was es gebracht hat. Ich habe bei den letzten Benchmarks nur 5 Minuten laufen lassen da ich in Eile war. Um die Werte mit denen von den vorherigen Umbauten vergleichen zu können, habe ich einmal bis 5 und 10 Minuten laufen lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, sieht man nichts. Wenn man unter dem Notebook fühlt, dann merkt man deutlich wie der Lüfter jetzt durch die richtigen Löcher Luft zieht. Ich kann mir die Werte nicht erklären, eigentlich müssten diese doch wesentlich besser werden 

Nun, einen letzten Versuch wollte ich noch machen. Eventuell sind die Standfüße meines Notebooks ja zu niedrig und der Lüfter bekommt zu wenig Luft? Daher hab ich mir ein paar CDs geschnappt und das Notebook auf Stelzen gestellt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit:
Also um die 2-3Grad Unterschied innerhalb der Messungen müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten, ich habe die Benchmarks bei unterschiedlicher Raumtemperatur und an verschiedenen Orten durchgeführt, daher fasse ich das mal unter Messungenauigkeiten zusammen.
Ich muss insgesamt feststellen das sich die gesamte Aktion mal überhaupt nicht gelohnt hat, eher im Gegenteil. Der Lüfter hat jetzt direkten Kontakt zur Außenwelt, entsprechend ist die Lautstärke des Notebooks bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl jetzt deutlich höher. Desweiteren sind Löcher und nicht mehr vorhandene Staubfilter im Notebook, angesichts dieser Temperaturwerte, kein Vorteil sondern eher ein Nachteil.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Habe ich etwas übersehen oder falsch gemacht?


----------



## iTzZent (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Ich hatte es damals bei meinem MSI EX623 ähnlich gemacht, nur das ich dort noch ein Lüftergitter vorgebraut habe. Damals hat es aber bei dem Gerät enorm viel gebracht. Die Temperaturen gingen um ca. 10-15°C runter und das Gerät wurde bei weitem leiser. Das ganze sah denn so aus:


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Du meinst also das ich zu wenig Löcher gebohrt habe bzw. zu wenig Fläche nach außen geöffnet habe?


----------



## stadler5 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

Viele Notebooks haben den Luftweg Optimiert und du hast möglicherweise diesen unterbrochen und nun ist der nicht mehr optimal. Die Luft strömt durch das NB und kühlt auch andere Chips


----------



## takan (26. März 2019)

*AW: Tuning der Kühlung von älteren (und neuen) Notebooks - Eine Anleitung*

ich push mal den thread, gibts eine gängige faustregel für die dicke der wärmeleitpads? wollt einen alten  md 98760 p6812 erneuern, wollt da ne ssd vllt reinschrauben weil die hdd die drinne sehr laut ist und ein wenig klackert, dabei wollt ich die paste erneuern und alles saubermachen und hab gleich überlegt neue gute pads reinzupacken. das teil hat bald 10 jahre aufn buckel. mit linux läuft das teil bisher gut, nur stört mich ubuntu manchmal. zumindest klappt die treiber installation sehr gut finde ich, kein gefrimel mehr wie früher.


----------

